# Crystal Red Shrimp: What grade do you want?



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I was researching some stuff online, and my curiosity got tweaked.

Based on a few prices, I did an average of pricing, and just wanted to see what people would spend on shrimp. I am a little curious if we are cheap people, or more expensive people. As in shrimpers.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

SSS!! Keep the good high grade blood's in the hobby. Then later after selective breeding the price should come down.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hahaha, yea. I am more prone to the expensive shrimp myself. lolol


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

These are some prices I found 2 years ago on these shrimps from different locations..

February 22, 2008
Singapore

Crystal Red Shrimps
A grade crs = $10 per piece
S grade crs = $30 per piece
SS grade crs = $50 per piece
Hinomaru = $80 per piece
Mosura = $100 per piece

January 03, 2009
Japan
CRS-RED SHRIMPS 

HIGH GRADE SS HINO $25.00 SSS
MOSURA $50.00 
CLOWN $80.00 
MOSURA FLOWER CLOWN $100.00 SSS FULL
FLOWER $120.00 BDS-BLACK DIAMOND SHRIMP (limited stock) SS
HINO $20.00 SSS


July 16, 2009
Germany
Neocaridina heteropoda var. Yellow $80ea
Caridina sp. orange $50ea
Special color Crystal Red Shrimp "Snow White" $750ea
Red Bee Grade SSS Mosura $650ea
Red Bee Grade SS Doppel-Hinomaru $400ea

CRAZY! I'm all for the Hino and SSS.


----------



## KC21386 (Feb 15, 2008)

I prefer the S+ or even slightly lower S grades. 

Good enough starting quality to begin to selectively breed upward, without skipping out on the challenge and "buying" your way to the best stock. 

I prefer the CBS the most, due to the more solid whites available on lower grades. It is my hope that if I start with primarily S/S+ CBS, their offspring will provide some CRS with more solid white coloring. A CRS with a nice red "no-entry" marking does not appeal to me if the white is blotchy and opaque. 

Only time will tell.


----------



## Cboss (Aug 23, 2010)

I prefer A-S+ grade. As a college student I don't see myself going any higher than $5 a shrimp for S+.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm cheap, give be grade A-B for 1.00 or 2.00 each.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

I recently sold well over 100 CRS and the hottest seller was the low grades, although I sold alot of A-S. I like them All! LOL My favorites are SS and up.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

But the question is, will you guys buy them at the prices listed?


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

MOE I love you and your shrimp. Sell me some more anyday!! <3


Regarding prices, if I had the money I would buy very nice looking shrimp and wouldn't care about the price.

Your prices seem fair considering the expense to get into the hobby.

SSS+ price seems expensive to me because I'm cheapo, but I know people spend alot of cash on that grade, more then $30 per to boot.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

If you can provide quality shrimp and service to back it, then you should have no trouble with these prices. I have been to Hong Kong and seen what they pay for 2 SSS Breeding pair, most folks could put down a huge down payment on a house from what I saw those guys spending.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks GORDON!

msnikkistar, Those prices are the norm from what I have seen, The SSS price you listed is a little higher than what I paid, But I would not stop me from buying more!
I wouldnt mind buying a few nicer pieces in the future.

All the over seas prices are higher but there shrimp are on a whole different level.

I agree with Green Leaf Aquariums totally.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I would definitely buy an SSS+ for $30, but there's no way you're getting a better than average SSS CRS for 30 bucks. 

I think they need to revise the grading system to get rid of the +'s. It's very subjective and since you normally receive tiny shrimp, it's impossible to tell if they'll turn out to be a + grade or a standard grade.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Jaggedfury said:


> These are some prices I found 2 years ago on these shrimps from different locations..
> 
> February 22, 2008
> Singapore
> ...


Are you sure the Singapore prices are in USD? I'm told that they generally get shrimp for about a quarter of what we pay.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Moe said:


> Thanks GORDON!
> 
> msnikkistar, Those prices are the norm from what I have seen, The SSS price you listed is a little higher than what I paid, But I would not stop me from buying more!
> I wouldnt mind buying a few nicer pieces in the future.
> ...


The overseas shrimp are indeed usually a lot more. However, the ones that are hundreds of dollars are pretty rare actually. And the ones that got for 500-1500 are usually auctioned and are viewed more as a art piece then a pet.



snausage said:


> I would definitely buy an SSS+ for $30, but there's no way you're getting a better than average SSS CRS for 30 bucks.
> 
> I think they need to revise the grading system to get rid of the +'s. It's very subjective and since you normally receive tiny shrimp, it's impossible to tell if they'll turn out to be a + grade or a standard grade.


You are right SSS is $30. SSS+ is usually individually priced. I was basing the pricing off what an average of what I saw on websites on the US and their pricing. US breed shrimp, are not the highest of quality usually as well. True crowns and flowerheads by US breeders is pretty rare and far between. What some people say are flowerheads in the US, are actually "hearts", which Asian breeders consider "throw aways". Hearts are junk to them.



snausage said:


> Are you sure the Singapore prices are in USD? I'm told that they generally get shrimp for about a quarter of what we pay.


Wholesale value may be a quarter of those prices, but that is only because they sell shrimp in the 500+ quantity range and can do so because of the large quantity and have a purchase minimum amount of usually at least 100. Those prices have dropped in the last couple of years, but even with that, they are still in the 50-100 per range at retail price. Where do you think all the A-S grade shrimp you see at LFS are from that are priced sometimes at 8.99 for a measly A grade CRS come from? lol

Plus their genetic and shrimp are TONS nicer then what we have available here in the US. That is why so many people will kill for shrimp from overseas. They are so far advanced then us in shrimp.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

I would certainly take there culls any day. LOL


----------



## jowy (Oct 1, 2010)

i would go for SSS grade CRS... they are beautiful and worth the money roud:


----------

